# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Help with new Fire belly toad.

## evmrockz

Hi, First of all, I am new to the forum, so Hi everyone! Second, I am also new to the keeping of any amphibians or reptiles. Since I heard a fire belly toad was the easiest to take care I decided to get one, also because they look so awesome! Anyways, I am finding myself in need of some help. Although I researched and searched the net on these toads, I am still confused! Any help appreciated.

Well first of all, let me talk about the setup. I have a 10 gallon tank, So I read that coconut husk would be a good substrate. So I bought it, and man its messy. Anyways, thats the substrate. I was going to do half water and half land but the coconut husk kept getting into the water making look dirty, so I just decided to put husk all on the tank and just putting a bowl of water. So I did, On the left side of my tank, I put some husk, a little food bowl, and a little cave, on the right, I put a bowl, that I then surrounded with sphagnum moss. I put some filtered water in the bowl, and some rocks so he can climb out. I will try to post pics later, but can anyone tell me if these sounds right? I feel that I made something wrong! And heres why, its because my toad wont come out of the water!! When I first brought him home, we has just in one corner of the tank, then he found the water, Now he aint coming out! So he has pretty much been in the water for like 2 whole days! I heard they wont eat if in the water, so how to I make him come out? 

Also, is the moss really necessary, I just bought it cuz a bunch of people kept saying to get moss for the toad, but when I go to youtube, I rarely see any tanks set up like mine, their tanks are all nice with no moss or even coconut husk whatsoever! All they have is water, and a bunch of rocks piled up in a corner for their toad to get out of the water. This is another reason why I think I did mine wrong. Oh the other reason I say if the moss is necessary, is because its really bugging me, I tried feeding it crickets, and they always hide in the moss! How am I supposed to feed it if they hide? So I left three small crickets overnight, but I cant find them. They are either hiding or have been eaten.

That is another issue I have, feeding the toad, when i first got it and tried to feed it, it did nothing. The cricket literally walked on my toads face and it did nothing! Im scared it will die of hunger. I tried several times to feed it but it wont do nothing.

Also, the reason I think he just stays in the water is because it might be cold outside for it. So I read they dont need no heat, but a normal house bulb would do fine. And since its a bit chilly in my house now, what wattage can I use to warm the tank a bit? Also, its not extremely cold either, I dont have a thermometer in my house, but I can feel the temperature is not to hot or to cold, I feel just fine.

Well thats all I want to say for now, so please anyone help me out. Im so desperate for help. Im so scared my toad might die of something! As I said, I will try to post pics of my set up so you guys can check it out and see if its a bad setup or if it should be fine. OH and if the moss aint really necessary, I might remove it and retunr to the store. (Is that possible?) Anyways, I hope to enjoy my time here on the forums helping and being helped. Thanks guys!

----------


## firebellygirl

I used to have a setup like the one you have, but I prefer a half and half setup ( this is what I have now). Fire Bellies are very social and I would suggest you get a buddy for the one you have. I have 5 and they are so comical to watch. Maybe yours is depressed. Was he all alone in the pet shop where you got him? You could easily fit another one in your 10 gallon and I bet your toad would be so much more active.

----------


## firebellygirl

This is a picture I found of my old setup.

----------


## heyjude2200

I had the same problem with the water becoming a mess.  I tried several different things--regular soil, eco something, sphagnum moss. The sphagnum moss was a disaster--the crickets headed right into it never to be seen again, and my FBT's were getting a mouthful of it when they ate.  Finally I bought a piece of acrylic at Home Depot & secured it in place with aquarium safe silicon.  I had to add more silicon a couple of times so it was completely sealed and no water seeping into the land area.  This has worked out great.  On the land I have  stones, moss, plants, some gnarly wood that has a place to hide, a small water dish (they just sit in it).  I move things around now & then to keep it interesting for them.  I have 7 FBT's in a 55 G tank & it is about 60% water and 40% land.  My frogs spend more time in the water than on the land.  They really like to swim, so I wonder if a bowl of water is enough for your little guy.  

I was clueless when I got mine about a year and a half ago--but I figured it out by watching them and asking questions here and reading various articles online.  I found some  contradictory information on other sites, so I pretty much went with what I learned on this forum and it has worked out well. 

 When I relocated my frogs into a 10 G while I was redoing the tank they FREAKED and wouldn't eat & I was a wreck.  They settled down in a few days and began eating again.  I've found that if they're not hungry, they could care less about the crickets, even when they walk on the frogs.

Also, I agree with firebellygirl--I think that your toad is probably lonesome too--they really do interact a lot. 

Relax and enjoy the little guy.

----------


## Heather

Hi and welcome  :Smile: 

Some tips for your baby...

I would purchase either a infared heat bulb/lamp with a dimmer for overhead or a UTH heater for your land side. That will help control your tank temp and warm him up. It will increase his metabolism and make him hungry  :Smile: . 

Firebelly toads LOVE the water  :Smile: . This is normal for them. I would have at least 1/4 of the size of his home as water. Be sure to change the water often. A filter can help, though water changes are still necessary.

Remove the moss... You are correct. It makes it hard for your little guy to catch his food and also is a big risk. If eaten, it can block his digestive system and can be fatal. 

Get your baby a friend  :Smile: . They are very communal and love being in groups. If you can purchase one from the same group you bought yours from you can put him right in. If not, you'll have to quarantine them for at least 4 weeks to prevent illness. For a 10gal tank though I wouldn't put more than 2 in. A general rule is one frog/toad per 10 gal. I think you could get away with 2 if you change your substrate monthly and your water daily with no pump and weekly with a pump (approx). 

Try covering 3 sides of his tank. It makes them feel safe. There are many options. Simple, quick, and easy...fish tank backgrounds. There are vinyl ones that are put on like window clings and they have outdoorsy patterns too.

Provide some plats for your baby to hide under. Makes them feel cozy and safe. It will help him to turn more green than brown too.

Substrate...coco fiber, such as Eco earth, or plantation soil are best. Avoid anything with bark-like pieces, as they pose the same risk as the moss. You can use gravel or rocks in the water area, but not in the dry area unless they are large enough that the toad can't accidentally ingest them when eating their crickets. River rocks are generally big enough.

Hope this helps  :Smile: .

----------


## evmrockz

Thanks for the responses guys! I really appreciate the help. Sorry I could not thank you guys earlier but had some things I needed to take care off. Anyways, Im here with a little update. I took the advice given by you guys and got my little toad a buddy. But he still acts the same. Always staying in the water, so I just leave him be. My guess is that that is just probably how he is, since the new one I got does not even touch the water, he just hides in the little cave. Anyways, yesterday I tried to feed the toads, and the one that did not want to eat finally ate! He ate four medium sized crickets! I was super happy he actually ate. So yeah, they seem to be fine, I guess it was just probably just a bit stressed from the move. Anyways, how often should I feed them and how many crickets each? Is it possible to over feed them, like will they stop eating once they're full or will they continue eating if there is food available? Also removed the moss as some advised and the crickets are easier to spot now. So yeah, all I have now is coconut husk and a water bowl. I will probably later change it to half and half. So Thanks to you all and I will continue posting here if I have more concerns since everyone here seems so nice and willing to help. Thanks!

----------


## firebellygirl

I offer my crew food every other day. I like to feed them butterworms and crickets with waxworms as an occasational treat. Sometimes they will eat between two and five food items. Other days they will not eat anything. They will only eat until they are full and then they will ignore the food item. I bought some Phoenix worms online and I am going to see if any of mine like them next time it is feeding day. I read that they are supposed to be better than crickets. We will see. I am glad your guy is eating for you.  :Smile:

----------


## james

hi 
I have been willing to talk to you for weeks I am get 2 Fbt but what do you do about the water change and do you need a light or what ever they are.
thx

----------


## firebellygirl

I do a 50% water change once a week. I have a light on for 12 hours a day. I also use blue led lights for 12 hours at night.

----------


## Austin

i know that this is kind of an old post, but I will reply anyway. DO NOT have just a bowl for water, a great thing to do is to have rocks instead of flasks, and use a 25/75 setup, 25% land, 75% water. These toads will spend their WHOLE day in water excpet when eating.

----------


## RubyMcGavin

A new belly firing instrument is manufactured for the fitness of the candidates. All the persons have been willing to help research paper for the students. The belly toad is manufactured at the request of the youngsters.

----------

